

What skills should a product manager have - antonwol
http://blog.bitscup.com/post/0b84c497f604/what-skills-should-a-product-manager-have

======
pedalpete
I wonder if this list should really be targetted at a good product manager.
I'd say a good CEO, COO, CTO, CIO, and programmer should follow the exact same
rules. These are the things that are important to a business.

Some might say "why does a programmer need to be involved in things like
design, forecasting, prioritizing, etc. etc. I'd say it's because it helps
them understand what they are building and why, and can therefore help them
have the greatest impact on the business.

